# Couple old football shots



## sheavo (Jun 11, 2010)

These are just a couple of pictures i took from my sophomore year in high school..


----------



## ifi (Jun 11, 2010)

I can't see your photos. Try using the "Insert Image" button.


----------



## sheavo (Jun 11, 2010)

How do you get the URL of the image?


----------



## ifi (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...15-how-do-i-do-pictorial-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## sheavo (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ifi (Jun 11, 2010)

Very cool. Good job capturing the action!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2010)

Good action in the first but the softness spoils it a bit, and another thing this is not football, football started yesterday in South Africa and it's the big one tonight "Come on England"


----------

